# Rain / water spray cover for Canon 450D/XSi?



## Redreflex (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello all,

Planning a trip on the Maid of the Mist at Niagara in 1-2 months - ride comes with a rain coat, so I'm expecting a lot of spray! What have you found to be useful 'housing' for this sort of thing? 

I'll have with me a Canon XSi and probably with a 28-70mm f/2.8L lens. I found the OpTech Rainsleeve on Amazon for USD12 - have you used this? (http://www.amazon.com/OpTech-Rainsleeve-2-Pack-Bundle-Cameras/dp/B0047PS812/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1309366418&sr=8-4)

Thanks


----------



## Bateman75 (Jun 29, 2011)

was at the maid of the mist last week and one thing is to protect your gear. Another thing is the gonna be lots of spray on the front of the lens. So you will have to bring a dry cloth and its not just a little spray its a lot almost like hard rain


----------



## Redreflex (Jun 29, 2011)

Bateman75 said:


> was at the maid of the mist last week and one thing is to protect your gear. Another thing is the gonna be lots of spray on the front of the lens. So you will have to bring a dry cloth and its not just a little spray its a lot almost like hard rain



What did you use to protect your gear, whilst shooting?


----------



## ronderick (Jun 30, 2011)

I think there's a lot of selection for rain covers at similar price range: I use a similar product from Matin. If you want to go fancy, there's always the one from ThinkTankPhoto. 

However, a note about these rain covers: since a lot of these accomodate long lenses, you might find it a bit awkward with more cover than needed for your 28-70 (I try to use my 70-200 when I put on the rain cover so there's no flabby left-over material dangling from the lens).

There's also the option of DIY - makeshift rain covers can be made from a cheap plastic bag or even hotel shower caps.

By the way, I'd recommend bringing both lens paper/cloth and a rocket blower. The blower is actually faster (blow the waterdrops to the peripherals) and leaves no traces compared to wiping the lens.


----------



## Redreflex (Jun 30, 2011)

ronderick said:


> There's also the option of DIY - makeshift rain covers can be made from a cheap plastic bag or even hotel shower caps.
> 
> By the way, I'd recommend bringing both lens paper/cloth and a rocket blower. The blower is actually faster (blow the waterdrops to the peripherals) and leaves no traces compared to wiping the lens.



Thanks. 

1. How do you seal around the hood, so water doesn't get in that way? Assumption here is that you've got an opening at the front so your lens has a clear line of sight rather than going through plastic.
2. Do you tend to work the camera controls through the plastic, or place your hands under?

Good tip about the rocket blower vs a physical wipe.


----------

